# Immigration Canada Opening for 2014



## saadiatosif (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I just want to know that when Immigration Canada is opening for 2014. I'm not sure as last year they opened the immigration in May and only opened 5000 applications which were filled almost immediately. So this time around i want to be prepared. Also should I get my assessment from WES in advance or can I do it when immigration opens?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No idea when they will announce how things will proceed between now and the new immigration reform that will take place in 2015. Let's hope they don't put everything on hold until than!

WES: you can find the answer on the cic website:


> When you apply as a federal skilled worker with a foreign educational credential, an original ECA report must:
> 
> be included with your application along with proof of your foreign credential,
> be issued on or after the date the organization was designated by CIC,
> ...


Have your education assessed – Federal skilled workers


----------



## saadiatosif (Mar 6, 2014)

What are they likely to change in the new immigration reform?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

saadiatosif said:


> What are they likely to change in the new immigration reform?



How do you expect anyone here to answer that? We are not members of the government that is enacting the new legislation and only they can answer this (which they will not do until the new rules are announced).


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Some general information here

Backgrounder from CIC

CBC News


----------



## visanj (Jun 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the approximate fee for FSW? like how much we have to pay initially to get selected in the cap


----------



## Shaila69 (Apr 6, 2014)

Can some say how much it cost?
I have solid experience in HR for 13+ yrs in UAE
..
I am looking for a job in Canada..plz some clear me..


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Shaila69 said:


> Can some say how much it cost?
> I have solid experience in HR for 13+ yrs in UAE
> ..
> I am looking for a job in Canada..plz some clear me..


The prices can be found here

For example; A single person appying as a FSW would pay:

Principle Applicant Fee $550
Right of permanent residence fee $490
Permanent residence card $50

Total $1090

There will also be fees for the english or French tests and medicals.


----------

